# What happened to



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition? He got the new boat and now never posts here anymore. Did he stop turning? Kinda like another old timer that got lost around anawac (sp).


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> EndTuition? He got the new boat and now never posts here anymore. Did he stop turning? Kinda like another old timer that got lost around anawac (sp).


LOL..Yep..afraid we've lost Richard to the Bluewater Board.. That is one nice rig he bought. If he thinks woodworking costs a lot of money..he's in for a rude surprise....:biggrin:

Looks like the 'Smith Point Sandcrab' is a goner as well.. Think him and the bride have gone 'back to nature'...

Oughta be some FINE tools for sale on here pretty soon...:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

'Smith Point Sandcrab'

LMAO!!!


dang it, now I guess we will all have to pick up the slack, get your tools boys, time to post some pics


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Oughta be some FINE tools for sale on here pretty soon...:biggrin:"_

Better bite your old tongue El Viejo!!! Ain't no tools going up for sale around here anytime soon. You guys should be ashamed...lol.
All is well with the _'Smith Point Sandcrabs'_. We've been busy chasing the fish around the bay with mixed results. Hate to say, but I've had very little time in the shop. I did knock out 25 mesquite wine bottle stoppers last month but that's been about it. We bought two lots over in SP and hope to have my 'Dream Shop' come true someday. Will post up pics of the project....gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh chit, we're busted!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

bill said:


> Oh chit, we're busted!


*B I G T I M E!!!!*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bout time you showed back up on here. Where are the pictures of the bottle stoppers?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

